# Where to fish...



## IllinoisBoy (Feb 9, 2008)

I am down in Pensacola from Illinois visitingfamily for a few days. I am staying close to UWF.

Where would be a place close by to catch fish? I don't want to have to travel more than 30 minutes if possible.

I have seen the fishing pier but I didn't know if that would be worth a damn. Idon't have access to a boat. I just want to go out and catch some fish. I am not picky as to what types. If anyone knows a good spot this time of year and what bait to use, please let me know. Any other tips would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

If you head west on 90, across the river, there is a fishing pier, just before the end of the causeway, on the left. If you are up for a longer drive, cross 3 mile bridge from p'cola to Gulf Breeze, there is another small pier on the left just after the bridge. There is also fishing on the old bridge going from GB to the beach. Access from either side. Shrimp is always a good choice. Stop in to any local tackle/bait shop for supplies and advice! Have fun!


----------



## IllinoisBoy (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Does anyone have anymore suggestions?


----------

